# How Much Mineral to Feed Goats Daily?



## Dylann (Jun 21, 2020)

Hello from NH! I'm using the below mineral (Manna Pro Goat Mineral) for wethers who are a few years old and am confused how much to feed on a daily basis. Instructions read:

"Feed Manna Pro ® Goat Mineral at the rate of 1/4 - 1/2 oz per goat, per day. If Goat Mineral is offered on a free-choice basis, daily consumption must be monitored and the location of the mineral feeder managed to obtain the desired 1/4 - 1/2 oz daily feeding rate."

Thanks for any help!

https://www.mannapro.com/goat-sheep/supplements/goat-mineral


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I wouldn't worry about what the bag says for minerals as far as dosage goes. They just have to cover their butts.  

Loose minerals should be fed free choice. The goats can regulate how much they need. I don't know if you can get anything else, but Manna pro minerals aren't the best minerals in many people's opinions.


----------



## Dylann (Jun 21, 2020)

Thank you for the quick reply! Oh, more than happy to hear advice on better minerals as we're new to the scene. Any recommendations? 



MellonFriend said:


> I wouldn't worry about what the bag says for minerals as far as dosage goes. They just have to cover their butts.
> 
> Loose minerals should be fed free choice. The goats can regulate how much they need. I don't know if you can get anything else, but Manna pro minerals aren't the best minerals in many people's opinions.


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers (Feb 10, 2020)

Dylann said:


> Thank you for the quick reply! Oh, more than happy to hear advice on better minerals as we're new to the scene. Any recommendations?


Many people on here really like and use Sweetlix Meat Maker. That's what I give my goats. It has higher copper and zinc levels than manna pro, and also has iodine in it. If goats don't get enough iodine they can develop goiter. I bought my bag from a local feed store so I would ask around to see if they have it, if they don't here is a link to get it online.

https://www.jefferspet.com/products/sweetlix-meat-maker-goat-16-8-with-rainbloc


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Yes, I use Sweetlix Meat Maker for my bucks and like it a lot. There's also Purina Wind and Rain cattle mineral, and I hear that Cargill Onyx is a good one too. For my does I use a goat mineral from a local co-op store that is formulated for my area. That would be something you'd have to ask around to see if anyone sold something like that.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> Yes, I use Sweetlix Meat Maker for my bucks and like it a lot. There's also Purina Wind and Rain cattle mineral, and I hear that Cargill Onyx is a good one too. For my does I use a goat mineral from a local co-op store that is formulated for my area. That would be something you'd have to ask around to see if anyone sold something like that.


May I ask, why do your bucks get a different mineral from your does?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

MadHouse said:


> May I ask, why do your bucks get a different mineral from your does?


The two minerals that I have available are Sweetlix and the Co-op one. In trying to figure out which I wanted to use I found that my does did better on the Co-op minerals and the bucks did a little better on Sweetlix. The other reason is that the Co-op store is kind of a far drive for me, but I can get Sweetlix really close by, so in order that I don't have to drive to get minerals so often I feed the Co-op minerals to my does and Sweetlix to my bucks. I've noticed that I have had less trouble with minerals deficiencies now that I feed them two different mixes.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, Sweetlix Meat Maker 16:8 is a good one and the goats love it, free choice.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> The two minerals that I have available are Sweetlix and the Co-op one. In trying to figure out which I wanted to use I found that my does did better on the Co-op minerals and the bucks did a little better on Sweetlix. The other reason is that the Co-op store is kind of a far drive for me, but I can get Sweetlix really close by, so in order that I don't have to drive to get minerals so often I feed the Co-op minerals to my does and Sweetlix to my bucks. I've noticed that I have had less trouble with minerals deficiencies now that I feed them two different mixes.


Thanks, that makes sense!


----------



## Dylann (Jun 21, 2020)

Champion Fence Jumpers said:


> Many people on here really like and use Sweetlix Meat Maker. That's what I give my goats. It has higher copper and zinc levels than manna pro, and also has iodine in it. If goats don't get enough iodine they can develop goiter. I bought my bag from a local feed store so I would ask around to see if they have it, if they don't here is a link to get it online.
> 
> https://www.jefferspet.com/products/sweetlix-meat-maker-goat-16-8-with-rainbloc


Thank you!


----------

